# Lakeland Speedway Points Series #1



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We all decided to make a points series here at Lakeland Speedway. We have never run one beofre so decided to make it a short one to work out the kinks.

We decided to award 1 point per car for each night of racing, so if you won on a night with more cars in the class, it would be worth more in the long run. One-half point was also awarded for T.Q. One-half point so it was still worht something but not worth as much as a better finish. We ran a 4-week series with one through-out. Good thing too, seeing as I had to miss a race completely .

After 4 weeks of really close racing, counting up everyone's points and dropping their worst race it all cam out like this.

BRP SPEC TRUCK

1st Scott Harper 23.5 points
2nd Jerry Evans 22 points
3rd Jason Bowden 21 points
4th Ronnie Williams 13 points
5th Anrdrew Simmons 12 points
6th Wayne Rogers 11 points
7th Jimbo 10 points
8th Tim Smith 8 points (missed two races)
9th Jimmy Simmons (missed 3 races)
10 Jerry Welch 3 points (missed 3 races)

BRP Super Car

1st Jerry Evans 14.5 points
2nd Ronnie Williams 12 points
3rd Scott Harper 11.5 points (missed 2 races)
4th Andrew Simmons 6 points (missed 2 races)
5th Wayne Rogers 5 points
6th Tim Smith 3 points (missed 2 races)
7th Jimbo 1 point (missed 3 races)


The racing is great, the lap times are falling and the competition is getting stiffer and stiffer by the week.

I was looking back at some time sheets from October and 3.0's 2.9's would win the A-main. Now we have Spec-Trucks running in the 2.6's-2.7's, 3.0's will not even get you in the "B" if there are enough racers. All this on hand-out motors and Wal-Mart batteries!!

If you are in the area of Birmingham, Alabama and looking for a BIG-BANg-FOR-THE-BUCK form of racing drop us a line and we will get you hooked!

Contact us at [email protected] or [email protected] .


----------

